# Motor Zibo Confuse Choice



## gineta (Oct 14, 2010)

HI I spoke with many people and all have difference version about motors.

At the end I believe the cheaper motor is the Zibo Motors 

I see the Model Z78.5B-96C1 with 9kw power 96 Voltage and 3000 rpm
is that a good choice for a car weight 1400 Kg?

Or I need to get the ZT11B-144C1 11 Kw 144 V and 3300 rpm?


Any help about this Motor? Thanks in advance


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

I have never heard about these motors. What is their price?
Unless they are really cheap, I suggest that you consider one of the more established motors such as ADC FB1-4001, Netgain, or Kostov...
*
*


----------



## gineta (Oct 14, 2010)

efan said:


> I have never heard about these motors. What is their price?
> Unless they are really cheap, I suggest that you consider one of the more established motors such as ADC FB1-4001, Netgain, or Kostov...
> *
> *


That Motors is from around 500 to $600


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

gineta said:


> HI I spoke with many people and all have difference version about motors.
> 
> At the end I believe the cheaper motor is the Zibo Motors
> 
> ...


I think it depends on more factors, like how fast do you want to accelerate, and what the maximum speed you want is.

corbin


----------



## gineta (Oct 14, 2010)

corbin said:


> I think it depends on more factors, like how fast do you want to accelerate, and what the maximum speed you want is.
> 
> corbin


I think accelerate like any normal car of 1400cc and maximum speed 75mph is the legal in UK

Here you can see the motors http://www.supmotor.com.cn/page_en/article_disp.asp?id=61&thetype=product_e03&sid=

I believe is also in other EV conversions with Zibo Motor like 
That


> Vehicle Specs:
> 1997 Proton Satria
> Motor: Chinese 9.5" , 8.5kw cont 80kg
> Controller: Curtis 1221C
> ...


Here and other user this motors http://users.adam.com.au/marick/


----------



## ThWongs (Sep 4, 2010)

I just emailed them asking for info on pricing and shipping. It's a long way to UK from Shanghi. Probably the motor is a good price, but the postage would buy you a new car... Or house!

Oh.... BTW. The maximum speed allowed in UK is 70mph, but I don't think anyone would bother about the extra 5mph. I usually sit on the motorways at 70 - 75 and have cars passing me like I'm stopped!


----------



## gineta (Oct 14, 2010)

Look My friend postage prices many I normally Get items from there possible can cost me 90 dollars to me


----------



## gineta (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh Anyway I get more emails today. Look If any is interest in this Motor in UK my company go to import People interest can contact in admin (AT) endesi.com

We go to parcel or delivery by now only to resident in UK.


----------

